# I717UCLD3 ICS Leak for the AT&T Galaxy Note



## lqhorochi (Apr 23, 2012)

Recall the original SGH-I717 Ice Cream Sandwich leak? It was chock full of bugs and force closes. Fortunately, we grabbed a new Android 4.0.3 update for the AT&T Samsung Galaxy Note. The previously leak was version UCLC5. The following build is UCLD3. This is a major bug fix build, so there are no new features. Those who are testing this build out say it's smoother than ever, although Instagram still doesn't work. Without further ado, use the guide below to flash the new leak onto your SGH-I717.










Download :
*SGH-I717UCLD3-1FB30D08F1D2B2AAAECF49D262E8E707.exe:* Mirror 1 |Mirror 2 | Mirror 3


----------



## lqhorochi (Apr 23, 2012)

nobody reply?


----------



## DConrad2012 (Apr 7, 2012)

How's the battery life?


----------



## ndfan4u2012 (May 16, 2012)

This leaked version is way better than the first leak but still not perfect. I flashed back to GB Saurom ROM today. Got tired of some of my apps f/c and then the vibration when it f/c is questionable. Also the battery is drained quicker than my current Saurom rom.


----------



## Sam_the_Ram (May 16, 2012)

This ROM is amazing!!! Everything I could have dreamed of. Use APEX Launcher to get the true ICS look and feel if you are not a big fan of touchwiz. This is so much better than the first leak. I tried it out and out and it had so many bugs that I ran as fast as I could back to gingerbread. This is the real deal. Please try it!!!


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Yea my buddy of mine had the ICS on his note he said he didn't like it on what it was doing so I flash his stock Rom back since he didn't know what he was doing. Hope a new and better build will work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

